# Blascrafter



## Hol Ash (6. Mai 2007)

Hi ich habe 2 Fragen zum Blascrafter.

1. Sind alle Chars die der Blascrafter anzeigt auch Blascuser?

2. Sind die angezeigten Char auch on oder werden allgemein alle angezeit die das Item herstellen können?

Wäre nett wenn einer die Fragen beantworten könnte. Schon mal THX   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zulaka (6. Mai 2007)

Hol schrieb:


> Hi ich habe 2 Fragen zum Blascrafter.
> 
> 1. Sind alle Chars die der Blascrafter anzeigt auch Blascuser?
> 
> ...




1. Ja, es werden nur die Leute angezeigt die a) blasc benutzen und b) das auch eingeschaltet haben für den realm (denk ich mal)

2. Es werden auch die Leute angezeigt die Offline sind. Wenn du unten auf "Wer" klickst macht des Prgramm ja ne "/who" Abfrage dann siehst du ja ob derjenige on ist und wo er steckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farook (7. Mai 2007)

> 1. Ja, es werden nur die Leute angezeigt die a) blasc benutzen und b) das auch eingeschaltet haben für den realm (denk ich mal)


Kann das jemand von offizieller Seite bestätigen? Glaub nämlich nicht daß das der Fall ist...


----------



## Farook (15. Mai 2007)

Unverschämt, ich weiß. Aber weil's mich echt interessieren würde:

/push


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2007)

> 1. Ja, es werden nur die Leute angezeigt die a) blasc benutzen und






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> b) das auch eingeschaltet haben für den realm (denk ich mal)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 2. Es werden auch die Leute angezeigt die Offline sind. Wenn du unten auf "Wer" klickst macht des Programm ja ne "/who" Abfrage dann siehst du ja ob derjenige on ist und wo er steckt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farook (16. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für die umgehende Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

